# Rudee at RAIL or BRIDGE



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking for some insight as to what's been going on down there lately.....whether it's SPOTS, PUPPY DRUM, TROUT, BLACK DRUM, or SHEEPIES at the bridge, CROAKERS, keeper FLOUNDERS or any other good edible fish that might be coming through??????


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

I see people are looking but not responding.....UUURRRRRGGHHHHHH :redface:


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Um, maybe nobody has an answer? Aren't we just a tad impatient? Why don't you just TOFTT and post your own report?


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

haha true! Sorry.....what does toftt mean?


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Take one for the team.


----------



## DonHo (Jul 18, 2005)

Fished the A.M. hightide and had fun catching some flounder,spec's,blues and even snagged a spade. Good time on a nice morning to be near the water.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

DonHo said:


> Fished the A.M. hightide and had fun catching some flounder,spec's,blues and even snagged a spade. Good time on a nice morning to be near the water.


Where exactly? Not familiar with fishing that aera.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Samblam said:


> Where exactly? Not familiar with fishing that aera.[/QUOTE
> 
> Look at the hopspots on the top of the page. Also, Google is your friend.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Well I know where the rudee inlet is, I just don't know what he means by rail or bridge. just looking for a little clarification.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Well, The bridge is the large span of steel and concrete that goes over the inlet and the rail is the large galvanized steel rail that goes around the inlet that protects the drunks from driving into the water. Hope that helps! Tight lines!!


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

I would say that's as plain as it gets.


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

What did you catch the specks on?


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thanks.... Didn't know you could fish there. Haven't been there in about 2 years and I wasn't as big into fishing then.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, it's usually pretty packed. Easy for the tourists to hit being right there in the tourist area.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Yeah. I'm trying to avoid places like that.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

slevinkelevra said:


> Well, The bridge is the large span of steel and concrete that goes over the inlet and the rail is the large galvanized steel rail that goes around the inlet that protects the drunks from driving into the water. Hope that helps! Tight lines!!


ROFLMAO! 

OK, Go to Rudee Inlet. Park at the lot next to the galvanized steel rail. Look at the rail. Look to your right. . . see the rocks? Look to your right. See the bridge?


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

RoryGoggin said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> OK, Go to Rudee Inlet. Park at the lot next to the galvanized steel rail. Look at the rail. Look to your right. . . see the rocks? Look to your right. See the bridge?


Suck it. I've never been there before. I know where the inlet is but I haven't been there. Thanks for being a dickhead guy.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Samblam said:


> Suck it. I've never been there before. I know where the inlet is but I haven't been there. Thanks for being a dickhead guy.


Wow!! Just having a little fun and you just went off the deep end!!


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Yeah my bad fellas. Monday night, getting emergency calls from work, got a little pissed off... Hey lets go fishing!


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad i started this post hahahaha


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um, really, re-read my answer. If you do what I said, you will understand and catch fish. I'm sorry if my "ROFLMAO" at slevinkelvra's response made you think I was having fun with you - I was really trying to put you on the fish. . . as both slevinkelvra and DonHo can attest. NObody want's to post what on what exact spot you should stand and in what direction you should cast what bait, but, this post was really comming close to that. . . and if you'd read the entire post, AND followed my instructions, you'd have caught a keeper flounder by now.

NP on the knee-jerk. Been there. Done that. Go catch 'em!


----------

